# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  PostBOT, mail-carrying robot, Deutsche Post AG, Bonn, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Deutsche Post AG

----------


## Airicist

Article "DHL's mail-carrying robot delivers the goods in Germany"

by Nick Lavars
October 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 5, 2017

----------

